# pago / pagado



## apblopes

¿Cuál frase estaría mejor puesta?
 1) Esta sección de la rádio es paga. 

 2) Esta sección de la rádio es pagada. 

 Quiero decir que uno tiene que pagar para aceder al contenido de la sección. 

 Em el diccionario de WR se dice que las dos formas de participio son correctas, pero me gustaría saber que piensan los hablantes nativos. 

 Gracias.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

apblopes said:


> ¿Cuál frase estaría mejor puesta?
> 1) Esta sección de la r*a*dio *es de pago*.
> 
> 2) En esta sección de la r*a*dio hay que pagar.
> 
> Quiero decir que uno tiene que pagar para aceder al contenido de la sección.
> 
> Em el diccionario de WR se dice que las dos formas de participio son correctas, pero me gustaría saber que piensan los hablantes nativos.
> 
> Gracias.


----------



## Piolla

En mi opinion se debe utilizar "paga"


----------



## claudine2006

apblopes said:


> ¿Cuál frase estaría mejor puesta?
> 1) Esta sección de la rádio es paga.
> 
> 2) Esta sección de la rádio es pagada.
> 
> Quiero decir que uno tiene que pagar para acceder al contenido de la sección.
> 
> Em el diccionario de WR se dice que las dos formas de participio son correctas, pero me gustaría saber qué piensan los hablantes nativos.
> 
> Gracias.


Cuando algo no es gratis, sino que hay que pagar se dice "de pago".


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Piolla said:


> En mi opinion se debe utilizar "paga"



Creo que esa expresión se utiliza en américa del sur, pero en España se dice:
de pago.


----------



## apblopes

Muchas gracias a todos, creo que ahora sí lo comprendi que lo correcto es 'de pago'.
¿Y cómo uno diria lo contrario, es decir, que no se paga por una cosa? ¿que es 'de gratis' o solamente que es 'gratis'?
Por ejemplo, Hay una sección en esta radio que es de gratis. o Hay una sección en esta radio que es gratis. 
Gracias.


----------



## SpiceMan

"Es de pago" es en España, el resto dice "es paga", parece.

Sección gratuita, para la sección que no hay que pagar.


----------



## Honeypum

Yo diría "es paga", pero lo cierto es que aquí en España sólo se escucha "es de pago".


----------



## anuneo

Tenia la misma duda, pero ya se que se dice.
" El articulo ya esta pago"

Gracias.


----------



## yuggoth

La verdad es que ambas formas de participio son correctas.
"Pago" se utiliza todavía en Asturias y en León:
Esto ya está _pago_ (ya está pagado).
Es lo que se llama *forma contracta de participio*,de los cuales algunos se siguen usando,otros se han perdido:

Prieto/apretado,       crespo/encrespado,    preso/aprisionado.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Canarias está en desuso,pero mi abuela usaba "pago" con el sentido de "pagado".
P.ej. "En el hotel tienes la comida paga".

Por influencia del castellano peninsular se ha ido imponiendo "pagado",pero "pago" se entiende y quizás las personas mayores y en los pueblos todavía se diga


----------



## astur_pecha

En España se utiliza pago cuando tú pagas algo y paga como sinónimo de salario, sobre todo para señalar la asignación que los padres dan a sus hijos.


----------



## mirx

astur_pecha said:


> En España se utiliza pago cuando tú pagas algo y paga como sinónimo de salario, sobre todo para señalar la asignación que los padres dan a sus hijos.


 
En México en ambos casos se dice "paga".

La televisión por satélite es de paga.
Juan dejó el trabajo por que la paga  no era muy buena.


----------



## Sidjanga

SpiceMan said:


> "Es de pago" es en España, el resto dice "es paga", parece.


Hola a todos:
¿_Es paga,_ en este caso, es invariable (es decir, siempre _pag*a*_), o cambiaría a _es pag*o*_ con sustantivos masculinos?

Gracias


----------



## AndreaPrieto

Quisiera encontrar la opini'on de la Real Academia sobre pago vs pagado, alguien me podr'ia ayudar por favor?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## xeneize

Ambas opciones son correctas, pero en Argentina y en muchos más países de América se usa "pago", mientras que en España "pagado".
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México si ya liquidaste el importe de algo, está pagado. Nunca pago. El pago es lo que efectúas para pagar algo.


----------



## elbarto

una pregunta?....entonces está mal decir.... eso ya está pago?


----------



## Uyulala

Elbarto, en Argentina decimos _"está pago"_... Yo creo que depende de las regiones en las que cada uno viva... Por cierto, a otra de las preguntas que hicieron, cuando algo no se paga, acá decimos _"es gratis"..._


----------



## Tagarela

Hola,

entoces, si lo entendí bien, es así:

En España:
_La radio es *de pago*
El libro es *de pago *_

En América:
La radio es *paga*
El libro es *pago*

Cierto?

Hasta pronto.:


----------



## Uyulala

correcto...
Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Tagarela said:


> ...
> En América:
> La radio es *paga*
> El libro es *pago*
> 
> Cierto?
> ...



No me parece que en este rincón de América, en Chile, se use el participio _pago_ sino la forma regular _pagado_. De hecho, "_la radio es paga_" y "_el libro es pago_", por ejemplo, me suenan rarísimos. Aunque no tan habitual como _pagado_, mucho más natural me suena "_de pago_".
Creo que la mayoría de la gente, en el habla informal, aquí diría simplemente que algo "_no es gratis_" o "_hay que pagar_".
A ver si están por ahí los otros chilenos del foro para que nos den su opinión.

Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:
Suscribo lo que dice Aviador para el caso de Uruguay; "es paga", "es pago" me suenan también a mí, muy raros, aunque veo en el buscador que se usan. También encuentro algunos sitios locales donde usan "de pago". En el uso cotidiano la gente se expresa por la contraria: "no es gratuito/gratuita/gratis".
En uso formal (Derecho) se dice que un contrato, por ejemplo, es *oneroso*, en contraposición a contrato gratuito.
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Yo he visto anuncios (no mexicanos aunque sí en español) en la T.V. donde se usa pagos en lugar de pagados y me ha sonado muy raro, seguramente porque donde vivo no se utiliza así el término. 

*Vacaciones con todos los gastos pagos.*

Llegué a pensar que era una mala traducción.

Lo que sí es que por acá es algo común escuchar que se diga "Esto me salió de gratis", cuando debería ser "Esto me salió gratis".


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Aquí hay otra discusión sobre *gastos pagos/pagados*:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=479699&highlight=pago+pagado

Atentamente,

Erasmo.


----------



## mirx

Tagarela said:


> Hola,
> 
> entoces, si lo entendí bien, es así:
> 
> En España:
> _La radio es *de pago*_
> _El libro es *de pago *_
> 
> En América:
> La radio es *paga*
> El libro es *pago*
> 
> Cierto?
> 
> Hasta pronto.:


 
También soy de América y ninguna de las oraciones tiene sentido para mí.

_*La radio es de pago* (Entiendo que tienes una suscripción a radio satelital con contenidos especiales y programación exclusiva, tal como sucede con la televisión)_

_*El libro es de pago *_(_No sé como podría funcionar un sistema en que uno se suscriba a "libros", en caso de haberlos supongo que sería algo similar al radio o televisión satelital)._


Estas dos últimas oraciones no creo que se entiendan en México, lo que sigue es mi interpretación:

*La radio es paga*: Alguien ha pagado por el/la radio.
*El libro es pago*: Alguien ha pagado por el libro.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá decimos que la radio es de paga (el XM) y que el libro está pagado (el que lo vendió ya recibió su dinero, o su pago).

Cuando no tienes que pagar por algo, es gratis. Coloquialmente se usa de a gratis o de a grapa.

- Compré una tele y me dieron un DVD de a grapa.

Los programas de televisión satelital por los cuales hay que desembolsar alguna cantidad se llaman pago por evento:
-¿Viste la pelea anoche?
- No, era (de) pago por evento y no tengo dinero.

Coloquialmente también se habla de hoteles/moteles de pago por evento (entendiéndose que no es un hotel en el que vas a pernoctar).
- ¿Encontraste hotel en temporada alta?
- No, nos tuvimos que quedar en un motel de pago por evento.


----------



## piraña utria

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola:
> Suscribo lo que dice Aviador para el caso de Uruguay; "es paga", "es pago" me suenan también a mí, muy raros, aunque veo en el buscador que se usan. También encuentro algunos sitios locales donde usan "de pago". En el uso cotidiano la gente se expresa por la contraria: "no es gratuito/gratuita/gratis".
> En uso formal (Derecho) se dice que un contrato, por ejemplo, es *oneroso*, en contraposición a contrato gratuito.
> Saludos
> A.A.


 
Buenos días:

Coincide lo que expresa Adolfo con lo que estimo es el uso colombiano de los términos (al menos en mi región). 

La verdad es que todo lo que han expresado me ha parecido extraño, salvo "con todos los gastos pagos", significando que los gastos/costos de un servicio se entienden al precio anticipadamente cancelado.

A lo que es "oneroso" en general lo llamamos "no es gratis", o más informal, "no es de gorra", o "no es de balde", que recuerde de otras partes.

Saludos,


----------



## Uyulala

Bueno, aquí he encontrado una definición de un diccionario importante donde dice lo siguiente: 
-En el español general actual el participio es _pagado: _
_ejemplos: «Fui la actriz mejor pagada de la radio»_ 
_«Usted me hizo una gauchada hace dos años. Queda pagada»_ 
- Pero gran parte de América pervive en el uso coloquial el antiguo participio irregular _pago,_ normalmente en función adjetiva:
ejemplos: _«Tenemos seguro y está pago. Si no fuera así, no podríamos circular»_
_              «Es uno de los jugadores mejor pagos de la Liga»_

Yo por esto entiendo que la forma correcta es _pagado, _aunque en varios lugares de América, se usa _pago_, como en Argentina, y no está mal... 
Espero que sea útil esta información... 
Saludos


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Hola .
En Uruguay y en toda America hispánica ciertamente se dice "Pago o Paga" .
En la escrita formal o técnica, en libros y en los periódicos.
"Su compra está paga". "Su reserva está pendiente de pago". "Esta sección de la rádio es paga".
En España:
_La radio es *de pago*_
_El libro es *de pago *_

En América:
Este espacio de la radio es *pago*
El libro está *pago*
Las dos están correctas, ¿O no?


Saludos.


----------



## piraña utria

Daniel Ernesto said:


> Hola .
> En Uruguay y en toda America hispánica ciertamente se dice "Pago o Paga" .
> En la escrita formal o técnica, en libros y en los periódicos.
> "Su compra está paga". "Su reserva está pendiente de pago". "Esta sección de la rádio es paga".
> En España:
> _La radio es *de pago*_
> _El libro es *de pago *_
> 
> En América:
> Este espacio de la radio es *pago*
> El libro está *pago*
> Las dos están correctas, ¿O no?
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola Daniel:

Sin ninguna duda entenderíamos acá en Colombia el sentido de "es pago" si se utiliza como "oneroso", pero sinceramente te digo que ni verbalmente ni por escrito, la usamos para expresar dicha idea.

Utilizamos muchas otras expresiones, todas las que puede ofrecer nuestro idioma, "debes pagar un precio", "tiene su precio", "tiene un valor", etc, pero no "es pago" con ese alcance.

Saludos,


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Hola Piraña.

Si la frace fuera : Los valores de los impuestos "son pagos" con el valor del producto y el valor es pago al contado en la oficina central.

¿La colocarías como?

Tendremos varias formas de colocar lo mismo por suerte.

¡Gracias!


----------



## piraña utria

Daniel Ernesto said:


> Hola Piraña.
> 
> Si la frase fuera : Los valores de los impuestos "son pagos" al hacer la compra y el valor es pago al contado en la oficina central.
> 
> ¿La colocarías cómo?
> 
> Tendremos varias formas de colocar lo mismo por suerte.
> 
> ¡Gracias!


 
Hola Daniel:

De verdad que el colombiano de un nivel cultural medio no te entendería una oración como la que expresas.

Respetando la riqueza de nuestro idioma, lo normal para destacar la idea que creo planteas, en Colombia claro, sería algo como:

"Los impuestos están incluídos en la compra", o simplemente "IVA -es el impuesto que operaría en una compra en Colombia- incluído". 

Lo demás, es decir, que se le cancela directamente al Fisco/Estado/Administración de Impuestos, o el equivalente en sus países (en el nuestro se llama DIAN la entidad) lo recaudado por impuestos con la compra lo entenderíamos con lo anterior.

Te insisto que es lo usual en Colombia, respeto como lo usan en otras partes.

Saludos,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Daniel Ernesto said:


> Hola .
> En Uruguay y en toda America hispánica ciertamente se dice "Pago o Paga" .
> En la escrita formal o técnica, en libros y en los periódicos.
> "Su compra está paga". "Su reserva está pendiente de pago". "Esta sección de la rádio es paga".
> En España:
> _La radio es *de pago*_
> _El libro es *de pago *_
> 
> En América:
> Este espacio de la radio es *pago*
> El libro está *pago*
> Las dos están correctas, ¿O no?
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
Daniel:

En México no usamos pago como sinónimo de pagado.
Su compra está pagada. Su reservación está pendiente de pago. 

Sigo sin entender qué sección de la radio sea de pago (a menos que sea un sistema de radio satelital).

Tampoco entiendo lo del libro de pago. Si te refieres a que hay que pagar por tener el libro sería un libro de paga (tal vez das una cantidad y tienes derecho a tenrelo x días para luego regresarlo, como una película en un videoclub; si es así, acá diríamos que es un libro de renta).


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

HOLA Piraña.
Si, estoy de acuerdo con tigo, pero mi fraSe es algo coloquial.
Mi fraSe quedará en un mejor contexto si fuera asi:
* ¿A los impuestos los pago por separado?
R.No, el valor de los impuestos "son pagos" con el valor del producto, etc.

Ahora, utilizas la palabra "Cancelar" para indicar el pago, en Chile también la utilizan mucho, yo la utilizo normalmente para indicar Anular, dejar sin validez,
suspender lo que se tenía previsto. Pero en RAE significa trambién: Saldar, pagar una deuda. Imagina que tengas una reserva en un hotel y llames por teléfono para cancelar la reserva, seguramente la persona que te atinda preguntará si quieres anular la reserva o pagarla, por ese motivo creeo el uso de "El pago podrá hacerlo.." ETC. 
Si, IVA es el aplicado en Uruguay también, seria el *I*mpuesto de *V*alor *A*gregado.

Te confieso que el castellano de Colombia me parece el menos afectado de todos, me gusta mucho, gracias por las correcciónes Piraña.


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Hola Toño .
Sinceramente no se también que es "el libro es de pago", ¿Será un libro donde se tiene la relación de algunas deudas? Creo que "la radio es de pago" hace referencia al espacio publicitario o a el espacio que ocupa un programa de radio el cual hay que pagar para que la dirección de la radio permita el programa a su idealizador.

Bién, ese ejemplo lo copie de Mirx, talvez el te responda mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## piraña utria

Daniel Ernesto said:


> HOLA Piraña.
> Si, estoy de acuerdo con tigo, pero mi fraSe es algo coloquial.
> Mi fraSe quedará en un mejor contexto si fuera asi:
> * ¿A los impuestos los pago por separado?
> R.No, el valor de los impuestos "son pagos" con el valor del producto, etc.
> 
> Ahora, utilizas la palabra "Cancelar" para indicar el pago, en Chile también la utilizan mucho, yo la utilizo normalmente para indicar Anular, dejar sin validez,
> suspender lo que se tenía previsto. Pero en RAE significa trambién: Saldar, pagar una deuda. Imagina que tengas una reserva en un hotel y llames por teléfono para cancelar la reserva, seguramente la persona que te atinda preguntará si quieres anular la reserva o pagarla, por ese motivo creeo el uso de "El pago podrá hacerlo.." ETC.
> Si, IVA es el aplicado en Uruguay también, seria el *I*mpuesto de *V*alor *A*gregado.
> 
> Te confieso que el castellano de Colombia me parece el menos afectado de todos, me gusta mucho, gracias por las correcciónes Piraña.


 
Hola otra vez Daniel:

1.- Tienes razón en lo de "cancelar". Ese uso en vez de "pagar" puede ser demasiado "colombiano".

2.- En cuanto a la primera parte, como te dije mucho antes, sonaría poco natural en Colombia decir que "los impuestos están pagos" definitivamente. Entenderíamos muchos, o todos no sé, pero no sonaría normal.

Lo normal sería simplemente contestar, en tu caso, "_No, están incluídos en el precio_" o "_No, se cancelan/están cancelados con el precio_".

Pero te insisto, en Colombia. Yo colocaba estos ejemplos de mi país para demostrarte que el uso que resaltas para "pago" no  es generalizado en nuestras tierras.

Saludos,


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Bién, muchas gracias Piraña.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Es de acuerdo a la región, como dijo ToñoTorreón, en México si estás hablando de un sustantivo entonces es la paga (o el sueldo) o el pago (otra forma de decir el sueldo) (por ejemplo: la paga/el pago a los trabajadores) si se trata de un adjetivo, entonces usamos el participio pasado de pagar como adjetivo pagado: está pagado

Para los anuncios se dice (en México) esta sección es de paga (o que se tiene que pagar por anunciarse) o gratis.

Nunca he escuchado que sea paga o pago sin el de.

saludos


----------



## mirx

Daniel Ernesto said:


> Bién, ese ejemplo lo copie de Mirx, talvez el te responda mejor.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Ese ejemplo fue de un participante que al igual que tú, dijo que cierta estructura se usaba en toda América, yo solo cité la fuente y remarqué por qué esas oraciones no se entienden ni se usan en México. Prácticamente lo que repitió toño hace tres posts y lo que resumió Alma justo en el post anterior.



mirx said:


> *También soy de América y ninguna* de las oraciones tiene sentido para mí.
> 
> _*La radio es de pago* (Entiendo que tienes una suscripción a radio satelital con contenidos especiales y programación exclusiva, tal como sucede con la televisión)_
> 
> _*El libro es de pago *_(_No sé como podría funcionar un sistema en que uno se suscriba a "libros", en caso de haberlos supongo que sería algo similar al radio o televisión satelital)._
> 
> 
> Estas dos últimas oraciones no creo que se entiendan en México, lo que sigue es mi interpretación:
> 
> *La radio es paga*: Alguien ha pagado por el/la radio.
> *El libro es pago*: Alguien ha pagado por el libro.


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Hola.

 Muchas formas para decir la misma cosa, situaciónes mil, cada grupo social con sus expreciónes, nada más saludable que adaptarse.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Mafe Dongo

***NUEVA **PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
"Se ha ganado un viaje con los gastos pagos o pagados"

Siempre pensé que era _*gastos pagos*_, pero una amiga dice que las dos formas son correctas. Muchas Gracias de antemano por la aclaración.


----------



## hosec

HOla:

"Pago" es un participio irregular poco usado como adjetivo de "pagar". Yo siempre he dicho "gastos pagados". 
Salud


----------



## Mafe Dongo

Y qué tal... "Los gastos han sido pagos/pagados por mis padres"


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá definitivamente sería "Los gastos han sido pagados por mis padres"


----------



## el_ochito

En Venezuela utilizamos "pago" como adjetivo y "pagado" como participio.

Siguiendo el hilo que dejó Daniel Ernesto, comento que hace apenas unos años el gobierno decretó que el sello húmedo que se coloca a las facturas cuando se entrega el dinero correspondiente debía cambiarse de "Cancelado" (como había sido toda la vida) a "Pagado", precisamente por la posible confusión de que una factura "Cancelada" debía ser una que se invalidó por algún vicio. 

Para echar otro carboncito al fuego, les dejo otra expresión que estoy seguro no es particularmente venezolana, y les pido que me comenten si en sus países la usan. Me refiero al adjetivo compuesto "mala paga" para referirse a una persona que suele renegar de sus obligaciones de devolver un dinero prestado.


----------



## flljob

Tagarela said:


> En América *(no en México):*
> La radio es *paga*
> El libro es *pago*
> 
> Cierto?
> 
> Hasta pronto.:


 

Saludos


----------



## Naticruz

Esto dice María Moliner, en su diccionario, sobre *de pago:*
* *
*«de pago *Se aplica al establecimiento o servicio que no es estatal y gratuito: ‘Estudió en colegios de pago’.»
 
Y esto es el DPD que lo enuncia:
 
«* **4.* En el español general actual el participio es _pagado:_ _«Con creces he pagado la deuda que tenía con vuestro padre»_ (Britton _Siglo_ [Pan. 1995]);_ «Usted me hizo una gauchada hace dos años. Queda pagada»_ (Galeano _Días_ [Ur. 1978]); _«Fui la actriz mejor pagada de la radio»_ (Posse _Pasión_ [Arg. 1995]). Pero en gran parte de América pervive en el uso coloquial el antiguo participio irregular _pago,_ normalmente en función adjetiva: _«Es uno de los jugadores mejor pagos de la Liga»_ (_Clarín_ [Arg.] 19.1.97); _«Tenemos seguro y está pago. __Si no fuera así, no podríamos circular»_ (_Clarín_ [Arg.] 23.10.00).»


Un saludo
ℕℂ


----------



## Gabriel

☛Los siguientes mensajes provienen de una discusión iniciada en el hilo “calzar, proteger y pagar; ¿verbos irregulares?”.— juandiego (moderador)​


Jonno said:


> Aparte, pagar tiene un participio irregular, pago, además del regular pagado. No se me ocurre qué uso tiene.


"Esto está *pago* porque fue *pagado*."


----------



## Jonno

Gabriel said:


> "Esto está *pago* porque fue *pagado*."



Será que no se me ocurría por aquí jamás se diría así


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por aquí es muy habitual en los bares, cuando hay que marcharse, las pregunta: _¿está todo pago?_,_ ¿está paga la consumición?_, o frases  como (el alquiler de) _la casa está paga_, _pero no_ (el recibo de)_ la luz ni_ (el recibo de) _el agua. lo que sí esta pago es el colegio del niño_.


----------



## hual

XiaoRoel said:


> Por aquí es muy habitual en los bares, cuando hay que marcharse, las pregunta: _¿está todo pago?_,_ ¿está paga la consumición?_, o frases  como (el alquiler de) _la casa está paga_, _pero no_ (el recibo de)_ la luz ni_ (el recibo de) _el agua. lo que sí esta pago es el colegio del niño_.


Por aquí sucede lo mismo.


----------



## DJUNQUERA

Hola.
Consulté el Diccionario de Autoridades de la Real Academia Española acerca del vocablo "pago" y encontré lo siguiente en una de sus acepciones:

Diccionario de Autoridades(1726-1739)

Diccionario de Autoridades - Tomo V (1737)
PAGO. En el estilo vulgar se usa algunas veces como adjetivo, y vale lo mismo que pagado: y assí se dice quedó pago, y yá está V. m. pago.

Salud.


----------

